# Cannondale Jekyll 4  2011



## Aingie (28. Oktober 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/110765692427?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## saturno (28. Oktober 2011)

wirste nicht mehr bekommen dafür, denn da bekommt man es schon neu vom händler.


http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...ndale-Jekyll-4-2011-L-Ultra-Blue-Mountainbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aingie (28. Oktober 2011)

Ihr könnt mir auch gerne Preisvorstellungen nennen


----------

